# Does anyone know if weight loss affects IVF cycle?



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,

I just wondered if anyone knows if weight affects the outcome of an IVF cycle.  The reason I ask is that my BMI is 32 (am not as fat as I sound, just very tall and heavy, but obviously it is still very high, just don't look obese so Drs never bring it up - I decided off my own back to lose the weight!!)  When I was at the clinic, nothing was mentioned about weight loss affecting IVF and egg quality, but I read something yesterday about it being a factor.  I suppose I thought that once your natural cycle is being tinkered about with, the normal effects don't come into play...does anyone have any ideas/info?

Thank you so much (this site has kept me sane!!!! Thank you, ladies (well, mostly ladies and the men who are on here!)

PJ xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Most clinics prefer you to have a BMI of 30 or under as it's believed this may be a factor.  I can't really offer much in the way of advise for this I'm afraid as it's not an issue for me but there are lots of threads on here discussing this so maybe use the search tool and read the previous threads that are already talking about BMI as I'm sure you'll pick up lots of useful information.

Take care
Natasha


----------

